# New Products from Bohning The "Cinch" & "PreciZionX" Quiver



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The “Cinch” Sling
From Bohning Archery​There isn’t a lot to say about a wrist sling for a bow but, I have to say the “Cinch” is just a darn good wrist sling. It is a “Cinch” to set up and use. No time wasted pulling string thru then feed it thru then pulling it thru. It adjusts in seconds with little to no effort. It feels good and is worth checking out at www.Bohning.com

The “PreciZionX” Quiver
From Bohning Archery​New from Bohning for 2011 is the PreciZionX archery quiver. I had been trying out another brand of quiver and was finding it a little awkward for me. Dale Voice from Bohning wanted me to try this one and I have been using it for about a week and find it very archer friendly. With many different size compartments in the quiver and for all you who love carrying around your favorite mp3 player there is a spot for it and a hole to hook your headphones thru as well. 
The arrows are held in a way that was comfortable to me and they were right where I wanted them when I went to grab one of them. The quiver features a tubeless and very quiet holder and is removable for cleaning. It is made out of 1000D Polyester fabric and YKK branded zippers. A nice feature is the locking carabineer for your binos, scorecard or towel. Total weight of the quiver is less than 14 oz.
So, if you are looking for a new quiver to use at your 3D shoots or range shooting you definitely need to check out this quiver at www.Bohning.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Bowhunting.net/Bownation/Spirit-Outdoors
CamoSpace.com/GarysBowhunting​


----------

